
Ask HN: Why are you leaving Ruby? - jiangplus
Fewer and fewer people are talking about Ruby or create things with it. What drives you away and where are you going to?
======
phillmv
Shameless plug but… we left Ruby and then came back ;) -
[https://blog.appcanary.com/2017/hard-isnt-simple-ruby-
clojur...](https://blog.appcanary.com/2017/hard-isnt-simple-ruby-clojure.html)

It's tricky, it's definitely not the bleeding edge like it used to be but – if
you already know the toolset well, it does a good job at what it's meant to.

------
rman666
I'm not leaving Ruby, or Rails. Neither should you!

